# Routing von Ethernet auf Profinet



## Joe (22 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade am grübeln, ob mein Netz (angehängte Grafik) so funktioniert.
Kann die CPU315F-2PN/DP von einem LEAN, der am Ethernet hängt, auf das Profinet (direkt an der CPU) routen?
Ich brauche das z.B. zum übertragen der Panel-Projektierungen oder für die Diagnosedaten der Profinet-Teilnehmer in WinCC.

Wenn das so nicht funktioniert: Kann ich dann den LEAN rauslassen und direkt mit dem Profinet aufs Ethernet? macht das Sinn? Über das Profinet läuft auch noch das Safety-Protokoll.


----------



## funkdoc (22 April 2008)

du brauchst keinen CP....

welches protokoll du übers ethernet fährst bleibt deine sache.
du kannst auch mehrere protokolle übers ethernet fahren...das ist ja grad der vorteil. wichtig ist nur dass beide kommunikationspartner das protokoll unterstützen. 
häng also alle teilnehmer an den gleichen switch

grüsse


----------



## Joe (22 April 2008)

OK, aber wie ist das dann mit der Auslastung des Netzwerks? Da ich Profisafe darüber schicke wird das Netzwerk mehr belastet (habe ich gehör t*g*).


----------



## funkdoc (22 April 2008)

das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen da noch keine erfahrungen mit profisafe, profinet IO IRT und anderen zeitkritischen protokollen.

aber mit einer bandbreite von 100 Mbit/s , dürfte es kein problem sein wenn dein netz nicht schon mit zuvielen anderen aufgaben belastet wird.

grüsse


----------



## Maxl (23 April 2008)

Technisch spricht nichts dagegen, dass Du dich mit dem Firmennetz direkt ans Profinet hängst. Die Profinet-IO Daten laufen mit einem Echtzeit-Protokoll (auch die Safety-Geschichte), die PG-Kommunikation und die Visu laufen mit herkömmlichem TCP/IP.

Du musst allerdings dabei auf einige Dinge aufpassen:
- die Verbindung von CPU zu den Echtzeit-Teilnehmern (ET200, Antriebe usw.) muss durchgehend Echtzeitfähig sein (sprich: Linien-Topologie oder Scalance X200 Switches verwenden)
- Du musst gewährleisten, dass Dir kein Teilnehmer aus dem "Firmennetz" in Dein Echtzeit-Netz funkt, sprich: eine Firewall zwischen Profinet und Firmennetz wäre angebracht
- Du musst gewährleisten, dass sich Profinet-Systeme nicht gegenseitig in die Quere kommen
- Streng genommen, musst Du Profinet genauso wie Profibus betrachten - es sollte ein physikalisch in sich geschlossenes System sein

Sprich: unterm Strich komm Dir der Lean-CP sicherlich am billigsten

PS: das Routing vom Lean-CP auf die PN-Schnittstelle beim Projekt-Transfer funktioniert derzeit (noch) nicht - soll aber ab der nächsten WinCCflexible Version funktionieren.
PPS: es spricht auch nichts dagegen, die TP177 an das "Firmennetz" zu hängen und über den CP auf die CPU zuzugreifen. Die OP-Kommunikation läuft ohnehin per RFC1006 / TCP/IP und ist daher ohnehin nicht echtzeitfähig.


mfg Maxl


----------



## Maxl (23 April 2008)

JOE schrieb:
			
		

> OK, aber wie ist das dann mit der Auslastung des Netzwerks? Da ich Profisafe darüber schicke wird das Netzwerk mehr belastet (habe ich gehör t*g*).


was man nicht so alles hört...........
Tatsache ist, dass bei einem F-Modul in einer ET200S für 1 Byte Nutzdaten bis zu 6 Byte Eingangs- UND Ausgangsdaten versendet werden. Das sollte bei einer derart kleinen PN-Anwendung definitiv keine Auswirkung auf die Netzwerkauslastung haben (4 statt 2% *g*)


funkdoc schrieb:


> aber mit einer bandbreite von 100 Mbit/s , dürfte es kein problem sein wenn dein netz nicht schon mit zuvielen anderen aufgaben belastet wird.


das stimmt schon so - die Auslastung wird sicherlich nicht das Problem sein.
Aber sehr interessant wirds bei Profinet, wenn 2 komplett identisch projektierte Stationen eine physikalische Ethernet-Verbindung bekommen.
Dann kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass sich eine ET200S an einer völlig falschen CPU anmeldet --> bei Safety-Anwendungen absolut toll!


Meiner Meinung nach hätte Siemens ein Gutes daran getan, bei ihrem Echtzeit-Ethernet Protokoll einen ähnlichen Weg wie Powerlink oder EtherCAT zu gehen, welche ohne physikalische Trennung vom Standard-Ethernet nicht lauffähig sind.
Oder: Wenn zumindest ausführlich auf die Gefahren hingewiesen würde, was passieren kann, wenn man Profinet und Standard-Ethernet mischt, ohne eine Firewall zwischenzuschalten.


mfg Maxl


----------



## funkdoc (24 April 2008)

hi maxl



> Oder: Wenn zumindest ausführlich auf die Gefahren hingewiesen würde, was passieren kann, wenn man Profinet und Standard-Ethernet mischt, ohne eine Firewall zwischenzuschalten.


wer dem firmennetz unbeschränkten zugang zum maschinennetz erlaubt hat selber schuld...
ich glaub so sieht es auch siemens...
da muss man kein IT fachman sein um das zu verstehen

übrigens dein problem mit den identischen CPU kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
habe schon identische pn cpus vernetzt und daneben über TCPIP sie mit  mehreren winccflex runtimes kommunizieren lassen... ergab keine priobleme
auch nicht wenn da noch ein PG am ethernet hängt...

grüsse


----------



## Maxl (27 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> hi maxl
> 
> wer dem firmennetz unbeschränkten zugang zum maschinennetz erlaubt hat selber schuld...
> ich glaub so sieht es auch siemens...
> da muss man kein IT fachman sein um das zu verstehen


Das mit dem Erlauben ist eine Sache, von vornherein gar keine Möglichkeiten vorzusehen um die "Erlaubnis" einzuschränken (sprich: router kaufen o.ä.) eine andere. Ich kenne jedenfalls Firmen, die hier keinerlei Vorkehrungen treffen, da sie sich dem Problem (noch) nicht so bewusst sind.



> übrigens dein problem mit den identischen CPU kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. habe schon identische pn cpus vernetzt und daneben über TCPIP sie mit  mehreren winccflex runtimes kommunizieren lassen... ergab keine priobleme
> auch nicht wenn da noch ein PG am ethernet hängt...


Hast Du schon mal versucht, dasselbe Projekt (inklusive Hardware-Konfig mit identischer Profinet-IO Konfiguration) in 2 CPUs einzuspielen?
Die Profinet-Devices der beiden Stationen tragen dann identische Namen. Wodurch wird dann zuordenbar, welcher Teilnehmer von welcher CPU angesprochen wird, wenn beide eine physikalisce Netzwerk-Verbindung besitzen?


----------



## funkdoc (28 April 2008)

hallo maxl

eine mac adresse ist bei leibe keine eindeutige adresse!

das beweist uns schon ein blick auf die mac adressierung bei siemens simatic IE schnittstellen. die ersten drei bytes einer MAC bezeichnen immer den hersteller, wo dann ja nur mehr 3 bytes für die eigentliche adressierung übrigbleiben. das kann dann knapp werden wenn der hersteller mehr produkte erzeugt als er im kontingent zur verfügung hat. manche hersteller belegen dann aber 2 oder mehrere produkte (x seriennummern) mit nur einer MAC. in diesem fall sollte der hersteller EIGENTLICH mehr MAC adressen antragen.

bsp.
08-00-06-xx-yy-zz = si-em-ens-xx-yy-zz
in diesem fall rechnet siemens damit das 2 idente MAC in einem netzwerksegment fast unmöglich vorkommen können. liegt dann halt eher am QM dass ein kunde keine 2 oder mehrere geräte bekommt mit gleicher MAC.

sollte es dennoch passieren, ists schätz ich mal ein GARANTIEFALL

um uns deine geschichte mal glaubhaft zu machen solltest du uns mal in der komandozeile am PG den befehl "arp -a" eingeben und uns das ergebnis hier posten

grüsse aus OÖ


----------



## afk (28 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> eine mac adresse ist bei leibe keine eindeutige adresse!


Freut mich für Dich, das Du Dich mit MAC-Adressen beschäftigt hast, hat hier nur leider das Thema verfehlt:  



Maxl schrieb:


> Die Profinet-Devices der beiden Stationen tragen dann identische *Namen*.


Ist überhaupt nicht mein Fachgebiet, aber da es mich nur 2-3 Mausklicks gekostet hat, kann ich es mir nicht verkneifen, den entsprechende Text aus der Step7-Hilfe zu zitieren:  



> *Gerätenamen*
> 
> Bevor ein IO-Device von einem IO-Controller angesprochen werden kann, muss es einen Gerätenamen haben. Bei PROFINET ist diese Vorgehensweise gewählt worden, weil Namen einfacher zu handhaben sind als komplexe IP-Adressen.
> 
> ...




Gruß Axel


----------



## funkdoc (28 April 2008)

afk schrieb:
			
		

> Freut mich für Dich, das Du Dich mit MAC-Adressen beschäftigt hast, hat hier nur leider das Thema verfehlt:



nein, sorry afk... ich hab es nicht verfehlt....

du solltest dir alle beiträge ansehen/durchlesen um dann beurteilen zu können ob jemand ein thema verfehlt hat oder nicht.

dann wär dir vielleicht auch aufgefallen das maxl im beitrag#6 geschrieben hat dass er identische PN CPU mit nur EINER physikalischen adresse (mac adresse) besitzt (laut seinen angaben). ich habe ihm geschrieben dass das sehr unwahrscheinlich wäre...siehe post.

maxl macht auch den fehler dass er die selbe Projektierung auf zwei cpus lädt ohne zumindest änderungen bei der IP der oder den gerätename in der HWconfig vornimmt.

das kann nur zu problemen führen....

bei zwei "Network Interface Cards" mit identer MAC adresse würde nähmlich gar keine verbindung funktionieren...nur mal vorweg

grüsse


----------



## afk (28 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> nein, sorry afk... ich hab es nicht verfehlt....
> 
> du solltest dir alle beiträge ansehen/durchlesen um dann beurteilen zu können ob jemand ein thema verfehlt hat oder nicht.


Ach ja ?



funkdoc schrieb:


> dann wär dir vielleicht auch aufgefallen das maxl im beitrag#6 geschrieben hat dass er identische PN CPU mit nur EINER physikalischen adresse (mac adresse) besitzt (laut seinen angaben).


Dann lies den Beitrag 6 doch bitte noch mal genau durch.  

Da schreibt Maxl nämlich nichts von einer physikalischen Adresse, sondern von einer physikalischen Ethernet-Verbindung, das ist Endeffekt das Stück Kabel ins gleiche Subnetz. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## funkdoc (28 April 2008)

ok *fehlerzugeb*

die frage ist dann nur, was wollte uns eigentlich maxl mit seinem experiment, eine projektierung in zwei typennummerngleiche cpus hochzuladen ohne den gerätenamen oder ip in der HWK zuändern, damit sagen?

mir ists halt so rübergrkommen als hätte er einen adressen konflikt...

grüsse


----------



## Maxl (28 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> die frage ist dann nur, was wollte uns eigentlich maxl mit seinem experiment, eine projektierung in zwei typennummerngleiche cpus hochzuladen ohne den gerätenamen oder ip in der HWK zuändern, damit sagen?


Ich sag nur: Serienmaschinen.
Hier wird oftmals ein und dasselbe Projekt in viele CPUs geladen, ohne auch nur die kleinste Kleinigkeit zu ändern.

Ein Beispiel:
Eine Serienmaschine mit CPU315F-2PN/DP und 5 Profinet-Devices (davon 2 F-Slaves) wird 100 mal gebaut.
Ein Kunde kauft sich 5 solcher Maschinen und stellt sie nebeneinander auf. Um sie ans Firmen-LAN anbinden zu können, muss er natürlich die IP-Adresse an allen Steuerungen so umstellen, dass jeder Teilnehmer eine eindeutige Adresse zugewiesen bekommt. Da die Elektriker etwas unbedarft im Umgang mit Profinet sind, werden die Gerätenamen nicht geändert.
Durch das Aufkoppeln ans Firmennetz entsteht nun eine physikalische Verbindung von allen Geräten.
Wenn sich nun die 5 Profinet-Controller nach dem nächsten Stromausfall ihre Devices suchen, dann wirds definitiv problematisch, da nicht garantiert werden kann, welches Device sich an welchen Controller anmeldet.

Solange nur 1 Solche Maschine im Firmennetz hängt, macht das möglicherweise gar keine Probleme (das kann über Jahre gut gehen), aber wenn dann tatsächlich weitere dazukommen.........


Zugegeben, dieses Szenario setzt voraus, dass hier einige Leute Fehler machen (Elektriker der unbedarft ändert, IT-Leute die keine Firewall zwischenschalten, Maschinenhersteller der keinen Extra Uplink ans Firmennetz vorgesehen hat), aber wenn man einige Fakten nüchtern betrachtet, ist dieses Szenario durchaus realistisch:
- speziell im Serienmaschinenbau, wo der Kostendruck enorm ist, werden zusätzliche Komponenten (wie z.B. ein Ethernet-CP) gerne mal eingespart
- Maschinenbetreibende Firmen sind hier auch ganz gerne mal geizig (speziell in der Holzindustrie) und geben das Geld auch nicht aus
- so kann es durchaus mal vorkommen, dass einfach die sowieso vorhandene Profinet-Schnittstelle als Anbindung ans Firmennetz verwendet wird.

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind sehr viele Programmierer, die sich damit auseinandersetzen müssen, noch absolut nicht fit auf dem ganzen Thema Ethernet/Profinet usw. Siemens trägt zur Entwirrung auch nicht wirklich bei. Da steht z.B. in jeder Beschreibung von Simatic-Bediengeräten, dass diese eine Profinet-Schnittstelle besitzen. Dass aber 98% der Anwender die Profinet-Funktion gar nicht nützen, sondern die Panel nur per herkömmlicher RFC1006/TCP-IP Kommunikation an die Steuerung angebunden sind, merkt man erst bei genauem Nachlesen.


Das Hauptproblem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass Profinet es erlaubt, Standard-Ethernet und Echtzeit-Ethernet zu mischen. Würde das Echtzeit-System sofort zusammenbrechen, wenn man z.B. einen PC einstöpselt, würde sich diese ganze Problematik gar nicht stellen.
Ethernet-Powerlink z.B. erlaubt es von vornherein nicht, Standard-Ethernetteilnehmer ankoppeln. Versucht man es dennoch, kommt das Echtzeit-System sofort zum Stillstand. Neuere B&R-Steuerungen haben auch diesem Grund auch immer eine Standard-Ethernet Schnittstelle + eine extra Powerlink-Schnittstelle (oder Einsteckkarte).
Will man eine Powerlink-Schnittstelle als Standard-Ethernet Schnittstelle betreiben, so muss man Powerlink dezidiert abschalten! Will man TCP/IP-Verkehr durch ein Powerlink-Netz schleusen (um nicht zusätzliche Kabel ziehen zu müssen) ist dies nur spezielle Gateways möglich.


Worauf ich schlußendlich hinauswill:


			
				maxl schrieb:
			
		

> - Du musst gewährleisten, dass Dir kein Teilnehmer aus dem "Firmennetz" in Dein Echtzeit-Netz funkt, sprich: eine Firewall zwischen Profinet und Firmennetz wäre angebracht
> - Du musst gewährleisten, dass sich Profinet-Systeme nicht gegenseitig in die Quere kommen
> - Streng genommen, musst Du Profinet genauso wie Profibus betrachten - es sollte ein physikalisch in sich geschlossenes System sein



mfg Maxl


----------



## Markus (28 April 2008)

@maxl
ich sehe das genauso wie du, ich würde nie im traum daran denken mein profinet an das firmennetz zu hängen.
et200, antrieb und der ganze kram haben da nichts verloren!


schade finde ich nur das siemens es nicht gebacken bekommt ihr schwules TIA system durchzurouten!

die onboard schnittstellen (profibus und profinet) gehen ins feld.
ein zusätzlicher cp geht nach oben zum firmennetz.

projektierungsrechner und pg´s hängen auch am firmennetz.

aber dieses verkackte wincc flexible schaft es nicht von dort auf panels am profinet zu routen!

starter zb kann das, also vom pg mit der software "starter" über einen ethernet-cp auf den FU der am profibus der sps hängt routen.

:sm9:


----------



## funkdoc (28 April 2008)

hi maxl

ich bin was deine persönlichen anforderungen an eine sichere Profinet konfiguration betrifft völlig deiner meinung.
die sicherste variante ist es natürlich das firmennetz und maschinennetz
physikalisch zu trennen. 
dabei geht uns aber die von siemens versprochene durchgängigkeit verloren... ist also praktisch nicht sinnvoll und profinet würde keine existenzberechtigung haben.

aber profient soll ja gerade in ein bestehendes firmen-ethernet problemlos an oder eingekoppelt werden
...sonst hätte man ja auch bei profibus bleiben können.

mir ist aber auch aufgefallen dass für dich profinet nur profinet IO bedeutet.
das stimmt so nicht. PN CBA ist die firmen- oder abteilungsweite kommunikation der maschienen und prozessdatenverarbeitung. um an prozessdaten zu gelangen muss man ja gar nicht unbedingt in das anlagen- oder maschinenweite PN IO eingreifen. heisst auch diese PN IO "zellen" sollten physikalisch geschlossen sein, wie auch du schon richtig bemerkt hast.
wenn dies aber nicht möglich oder erwünscht ist (aus welchen grund auch immer) müssen hier sogenannte netzkoppler "DMZ" verwendet werden um probleme mit den unterschiedlichen ethernet protokollen zu vermeiden.


noch zu den serienmaschienen...
um mehrere serienmaschinen mit komplett identer projektierung inbetrieb zu nehmen, sollte der IBNtechniker bei oder besser vor der erstinbetriebnahme die Maschinen so online programmieren, damit eben sowas nicht passiert.
das hat jetzt null mit elektriker oder IT leuten zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Lieferanten der maschiene/anlage.

grüsse


----------



## funkdoc (28 April 2008)

im übrigen freut es mich wenn hier mal ein bisschen zumindest das tabuthema profinet angesprochen wird...
bin da auch noch komplett neu und wissbegierig

grüsse


----------



## Maxl (29 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> ich bin was deine persönlichen anforderungen an eine sichere Profinet konfiguration betrifft völlig deiner meinung.
> die sicherste variante ist es natürlich das firmennetz und maschinennetz
> physikalisch zu trennen.
> dabei geht uns aber die von siemens versprochene durchgängigkeit verloren... ist also praktisch nicht sinnvoll und profinet würde keine existenzberechtigung haben.
> ...


Aus meiner Sicht sollten solche Protokolle wie Profinet(-IO) auch nichts anderes machen, als den Profibus auf der Feldebene zu ersetzen. Bringt ja auch Vorteile: höhere Bandbreite, saubere Verkabelung weil Kabel vorkonfektioniert, nur 1 Schnittstelle für alle Geräte zum Projektieren (man braucht keine RS232, PCMCIA, MPI usw. Adapter mehr)

Ich frage mich doch ernsthaft, wer von der sog. 'Durchgängigkeit' überhaupt profitieren soll? Muss ein Datenlogging-Server wirklich auf meine Servoantriebsregler direkt zugreifen können, oder wozu wird das benötigt?



> mir ist aber auch aufgefallen dass für dich profinet nur profinet IO bedeutet. das stimmt so nicht. PN CBA ist die firmen- oder abteilungsweite kommunikation der maschienen und prozessdatenverarbeitung. um an prozessdaten zu gelangen muss man ja gar nicht unbedingt in das anlagen- oder maschinenweite PN IO eingreifen. heisst auch diese PN IO "zellen" sollten physikalisch geschlossen sein, wie auch du schon richtig bemerkt hast.


Das Argument, Profinet bietet auch Dienst wie 'CBA' stimmen nur bedingt bzw. sind nur bedingt praxisnahe. Wer sich schon einmal mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt und versucht hat, Simatic iMAP in der Praxis einzusetzen, ist vermutlich auf die gleichen Probleme gestoßen wie ich:
- die programmierung von Schnittstellen ist nur wenig Komfortabler als wenn man das projektierten Verbindungen (RFC1006, S7-Kommunikation) macht; die nachträgliche Änderung von Schnittstellen an fertigen Programmen ist eine mittlere Tragödie; der Komfort und die Unkompliziertheit eines DP/DP-Kopplers wird definitiv nicht erreicht
- die Geschwindigkeit von CBA-Verbindungen ist noch schlechter als S7-Kommunikation (1 Sekunde Signallaufzeit war bei meinen Versuchen keine Seltenheit sondern eher die Regel)
Also wozu dann PN-CBA?





> um an prozessdaten zu gelangen muss man ja gar nicht unbedingt in das anlagen- oder maschinenweite PN IO eingreifen. heisst auch diese PN IO "zellen" sollten physikalisch geschlossen sein, wie auch du schon richtig bemerkt hast. wenn dies aber nicht möglich oder erwünscht ist (aus welchen grund auch immer) müssen hier sogenannte netzkoppler "DMZ" verwendet werden um probleme mit den unterschiedlichen ethernet protokollen zu vermeiden.


ich kann jetzt mit dem Stichwort "DMZ" nichts anfangen. Natürlich kann man Router mit Firewall-Funktion einsetzen, um das Echtzeit-Netzwerk vom Rest des Netzwerkes Abzuschotten, und nur gezielte Zugriffe per NAT/NAPT zulassen.
Ich stelle mir ernsthaft die Frage, ob der Hardware + Konfigurations-(=Zeit-)Aufwand in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis zum Nutzen stehen.

Bei uns (und den meisten unserer Kunden) ist nun mal die Priorität die, dem Wartungspersonal einen Netzwerkanschluss an die Steuerungen und Bediengeräte zu verschaffen bzw. uns als Lieferanten einen Fernzugang zu ermöglichen. Außerdem sollen noch Produktionsdaten abgegriffen werden können.
Und all das hat mit Profinet ja absolut nichts zu tun - hierfür reicht eine ganz normale Ethernet-Baugruppe, wie man sie auch bei Siemens seit Jahren kaufen kann, völlig aus. Und angesichts des Preises, den heute ein LEAN-CP kostet (~500 EUR), wäre es doch wähnsinn, mehr als EUR 1k auszugeben für einen Router und sich anschließend noch mit der Konfiguration der Firewall zu beschäftigen.

Für mich als jemand, der aus der Automatisierungwelt kommt, hat hier Siemens mit dem Profinet-Konzept schlicht und einfach daneben gefasst!




> noch zu den serienmaschienen...
> um mehrere serienmaschinen mit komplett identer projektierung inbetrieb zu nehmen, sollte der IBNtechniker bei oder besser vor der erstinbetriebnahme die Maschinen so online programmieren, damit eben sowas nicht passiert.
> das hat jetzt null mit elektriker oder IT leuten zu tun, sondern nur mit dem Lieferanten der maschine/anlage.


kleiner Tip: wer liest ist klar im Vorteil! Oder hab ich dieses Fallbeispiel so schlecht beschrieben?


mfg Maxl


----------



## Maxl (30 April 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> im übrigen freut es mich wenn hier mal ein bisschen zumindest das tabuthema profinet angesprochen wird...
> bin da auch noch komplett neu und wissbegierig


Bei uns wurde vor etwa anderhalb Jahres "beschlossen", mehr auf Profinet zu setzen. Bei genauerem Hinsehen hat sich dann aber schnell herausgestellt, dass wir in erster Linie Mehrkosten in der Hardware (Echtzeit-Switches, PN-CPUs, Anschlatungen bei den meisten Peripherie-Baugruppen sind teurer), und Mehrkosten in der Inbetriebnahme ("taufen" der Teilnehmer, störrische PN-Teilnehmer wie z.B. PN/PN-Koppler) haben. 

Das ging so weit, dass ein Projekt, welches bereits mit PN durchprojektiert war, schlussendlich doch wieder mit Profibus umgesetzt wurde, da Profinet einfach keine Vorteile hatte. Aus dem ganzen Konzept blieb nur die PN-CPU übrig, und die tatsache dass die Visualisierungen per Ethernet an die CPUs gekoppelt wurden (ohne zusätzlichen CP).

Bis heute ist das ebenfalls nur so weit gediehen, dass verstärkt PN-CPUs eingesetzt werden (allerdings nur deshalb, weil die den doppelten Arbeitsspeicher haben als ihre 2DP-Brüder + Ethernet onboard ist + MPI wird nicht gebraucht) - die PN-Funktion wird bis heute nur in Ausnahmefällen genutzt - und dabei nur PN-IO. Ansonsten wird nur die Ethernet-Fähigkeit der CPU für Online-Verbindungen und zur Anbindung von Visualisierungen genutzt.

Solange die PN-Komponenten preislich an DP-Komponenten herankommen, wird sich an der Situation mittelfristig auch nichts ändern.

mfg Maxl


PS: Ich glaube, beim Forum-Treffen wäre eine gute Gelegenheit, über das ganze Thema mal ausführlich in einer größeren Runde zu diskutieren.


----------

